# St. Joe Bay for Labor Day



## C.Killmaster (Aug 26, 2017)

Hey folks,

We're headed down to St. Joe Bay for Labor Day, does anyone know what's biting this time of year or what we should target?  We'll probably stay in the bay unless the gulf is super calm.  Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mr otter (Aug 26, 2017)

Should be good around Blacks island with shrimp or gulp on popping corks.  Bump gulp on the bottom in the bomb holes around the island or in the sand for nice sized flounder and trout.  Maybe the FWC will open scallop season up in there by then.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 28, 2017)

mr otter said:


> Should be good around Blacks island with shrimp or gulp on popping corks.  Bump gulp on the bottom in the bomb holes around the island or in the sand for nice sized flounder and trout.  Maybe the FWC will open scallop season up in there by then.



Thanks, scalloping was the plan but now deciding to fish instead due the closure.


----------



## jaybirdius (Aug 28, 2017)

I really enjoy surf fishing that area. It's a completely mixed bag of what you can catch.  We will cast net for live bait and fish it on a single hook with a long leader and enough weight to hold it. I've started rigging my egg weights Texas style and seem to have more hook ups than with a pyramid sinker that holds in the surf. If the current is too strong for egg weights we still use the pyramid or free line on the falling tide.


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 29, 2017)

Hope the weather holds for you.

We were going to Carrabelle but cancelled our reservations. Weather didn't look nice enough for me.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 29, 2017)

Ihunt said:


> Hope the weather holds for you.
> 
> We were going to Carrabelle but cancelled our reservations. Weather didn't look nice enough for me.



Me too, if the water gets too rough we'll just fish on the beach.  Seems like this happens every time we plan a trip.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Aug 29, 2017)

I think the weather will clear up... I was at SGI a few weeks back and the trout bite was near the grass on white gulp shrimp. They were mostly 14-16'' so hopefully you can find some a little bigger. They did hit frozen shrimp better if you could keep the crabs off of it long enough. 
A crab trap on the rip rap rocks did well.


----------

